# I Am Soooo Excited



## DebbieL (Feb 2, 2007)

First I have to thank all of you that helped me with Halo paying attention to me. I tried several of the things that you all suggested and it is working. Of course it is an on going process but we are making headway.

What I am so excited about is tonight Halo and I go for our first puppy kindergarten class! We have been going on short walks in the evening but I am thinking that the puppy class will help her in not being so affraid of other people and dogs. We have a bassethound named Flash and she loves him but other dogs she is not to sure of.

I will have to let all of you know how it goes.

All of you are so great and I read all the questions and answers as often as I can.

Wish us good luck tonight.

<<smile>>


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Debbie & Halo, Good luck with your classes tonight, let us know how you make out.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I am happy that your lovely Halo has made a friend. I look foward to hearing about your puppy kindergarden experiences


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Good luck at your class tonight, Debbie. I'm sure Halo will do fine.


----------



## DebbieL (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for the encouraging words. Halo did good last night and I was so proud of her. We did sit, come, down, and heel. The come was easy last night as she was wanting the security of her mom. LOL

She was not scared last night with all of the people and of the other dogs but she sure didn't want anything to do with them. She just kind of hung back and watched it all. Thou when it was time to do a command she did good.

I can't wait until we go again next week and in the mean time we will be practicing. I sure hope that she gets more at ease with the other dogs and people. I guess time will tell.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Debbie, It sounds like Halo did exacly what Logan did his first day of puppy preschool. He did not leave my side until we had to do trained & then right back under my legs. The next week he did much better & was a little more friendly. It has been 4 classes and although he is not afraid of the other dogs, he could care less about playing with them, and just goes to all the people to play. I just figure he gets enough dog play with his sisters at home, so he figures the people would be more fun - who knows?? Good luck next week.
laurie


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
No worries . it does get better . The first night is always hard . Cosmo ended up sitting under my chair until it was time to work and then the trainer brought out her special treats and then all he did was bark for some of the good stuff .. (Her treats )
It sounds like she did really well and she will soon be wearing her cap and gown and getting her diploma 
Congratulations !!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Debbie,
It definetly gets easier for you and the dog as time goes on! I just attended our obedience club's annual party. It seemed like yesterday that Dora was graduationg from puppy kindergarden, then I was bit by the performance bug. At this party, me and one of the women (she is owned by a pug) received plaques with all the titles we accomplished this year. Our dogs have grown to be great friends.

It is also amazing at the bond that training and learning with your dog truly gives you. My husband refers to them as my little shadows. I think they need a job to do like everyone and whether it be performance or just playing at home, they like challenges.

Good luck,
Amanda


----------



## DebbieL (Feb 2, 2007)

I have been going over with Halo all of the things that we did at puppy school and she is picking up the "down" command fast. It always surprises me how smart she is.

I have noticed that she is more bonded to me now. Don't know if it is because of the special treats she gets when doing a command or if it is that she now has having a job to do and LOVES to hear all of the "good girl" sayings and attention she gets when she does good. LOL

I can't wait until next Wed when we get to go again. I hope that she is a little bit more out going the next time. I know she would have a ball if she would just come out of her shell but I am not going to push it. She will when she feels more comfortable.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Debbie- It really is so exciting to see them learn the new things. And they seem to want to please sooo much. Logan does the sit/stay but his tail is wagging so hard that his little butt goes side to side while waiting for me to release him. I swear that he also smiles at me!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That IS great news, Debbie! I almost missed this post of yours in here. ... sorry!

It's wonderful to hear how much Halo is paying attention now. and yes, the treats are a huge reason! lol But hey.... it allows her to realize you're there and cooing and praising the way you do makes it worth her while to check you out. lol Good going and enjoy the classes!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Debbie that's great!!
Laurie, I can picture Logan doing that too!! Too cute 

Oreo will be starting a puppy gymboree class next Tuesday. He is still very shy with other dogs, and the instructors felt that they could build his confidence with this class. Its like an intro to agility for puppies. Now Oreo is over the age limit, but they made the exception because he is small and they felt he needs the confidence boost.  I am really happy and I look forward to the class. There will be another class going on at the same time, so there will be quite a few dogs there. I really want to build Oreo's confidence with other dogs - he STILL likes to bark at them from a distance and then when they get close he shrieks, tries to hide and also has his tail between his legs


----------

